# Brand New Spectrum Owner with Question



## NewTrainMama (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello, everyone!

I just bought a starter Spectrum set for my 7 year old son, to work with me at building a small layout that he can run. He's a responsible kid and has been begging for a model set for several years already. It seems like he's ready. I would prefer to run a larger set due to his age, but simply don't have the space for it. So, we compromised with N. (I ran a basic antique American Flyer S gauge set as an older kid and have VERY, VERY basic understandings of model trains, but for practical purposes, let's assume I know nothing.)

Anyway, our local hobby shop had several Bachmann N scale sets. There was a Spectrum diesel set, a Spectrum steam set and an "Explorer" diesel set. The shop employee told me that the Spectrum set was higher quality and a better choice. My son has a soft spot for steam engines, thanks to our many trips to Strasburg Railroad. 

So, we chose the Spectrum Stationmaster Southern Steam Set, Item 24121, for $119.

Anyway, I can't find ANY info on this set via Google or on Bachmann's own site. I did find one set for sale on eBay, but that was all. Additionally, it comes with a VHS(!) info tape (wow, we haven't had a VCR in ten years or more!). I'm guessing that this might be an older set they've had on their shelves a while, but don't know, of course.

Can anyone lend me some insight into this set and if it was a good choice, or really, anything at all about it? I'm at a loss.

Thanks in advance,
Jaclyn


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.
I am fairly new to this forum but not new to N scale. I got my first n scale set when I was 12 and had HO before that. Im an old fart now so yes I have had N scale for years 
I would say 7 is pretty young for N but depends on the child. I understand the space when it comes to a layout.
I found one link for that set.http://www.dunnstoyandhobby.com/bachmann_24122_train_set_stationmaster_s_fe_n_p/bac24122.htm 
Shows Suggested retail is Retail $189.99 so you got a decent deal .
The employee was correct in saying that Spectrum is better than regular Bachman. I would consider that set a good choice for a child.
There are many other companies that make higher quality items but that is something he can grow into. For instance some of my Locos cost about as much as that set. 
Two things you will need to look at, What kind of couplers are on the loco and cars? Most companies are switching over to knuckle style couplers rather than the older N couplers called Rapido couplers.That may be why that set is no longer available.
if it has rapido couplers (like a square hook) then all other cars will need to be the same unless you make a car with one type on each end.

2ND would be the track. It should have "easy track" with the built in road bed. Nice product for a beginner or child.
To add more track it will need to be the same. Other brands of track will not work easily.
Any N scale buildings and scenery will match that set and there are many available.

My guess is that set is not available right now.In the past decade or so, most companies have made changes including limiting production and making "special runs".

Hope this helps and welcome to the world on N scale


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Well Jaclyn it looks like you got a very good price. Your son will be having a blast. At age 7, I don't think you'll have to much to worry about. I started mine off at 5 and for the most part nothing major got broken. Just make sure the rules are set, trains never leave the track, trains don't crash into things and if you need help just ask. My son is actually better at setting stuff on the track, smaller hands and better eyesight go a long way I guess.
Since you got the kit, you should not need to much to get everything running. If you plan on setting this up on the floor or under a tree, it would be best to get some thin plywood. N Scale track is pretty fragile and needs a good flat surface to stay together. The only thing you'll have to do is keep the track clean for him. Medicine closet, rubbing alcohol and a paper towel is all you'll need. Just saturate the paper towel and wipe the top rails until no black marks are left. If you keep the track clean, you'll have to clean all the car wheels less. You'll know when they need a cleaning, there will be gunk built up on the wheels.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello newtrainmoma, well, you lucked out with the locomotive that comes with the set. It has the rapido coupers on it, and they will work fine with the set. I own four of the 2-8-0 steam engines that come with the set. The set is not very old, these engines have only been out a couple of years. You did indeed get a good set. You can still get cars with the rapido couplers. Down the road if you wish to change to the knuckle type couplers, you can purchase wheel sets, called trucks, with the knuckle couplers and just change them out. This forun is the place to ask questions, those of us who're old timers will gladly help you out. Some of us will even change the couplers on the locomotive for you if you need it done sometime. Some of us will put knuckle couplers on one end of a car, and rapido on the other end so we can make up full trains with either type couplers.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Xnats said:


> At age 7, I don't think you'll have to much to worry about. I started mine off at 5 and for the most part nothing major got broken. Just make sure the rules are set, trains never leave the track, trains don't crash into things and if you need help just ask. My son is actually better at setting stuff on the track, smaller hands and better eyesight go a long way I guess.


 Excellent advice ! What a great father !

I hope to be able to do that with my grandson when he gets older


----------



## NewTrainMama (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello, hello!

Thank you all for the excellent replies, I absolutely appreciate them. I'm sorry I didn't get back to this thread sooner. Seems any time I have time for the computer, it's to get necessary things done. *sigh*

Anyway...he is having a WONDERFUL time with the trains. They are set up on the wood floor of our un-occupied guest house. Initially, we set up an oval on our dining table, but that didn't work out well. Despite his honest attempt at responsibility, the engine fell to the tile floor. It still runs, but has a little bit of jumping and jerking intermittently now. And, the coupler broke off the rear. We installed a new one, off the caboose, but it sat too low and on any elevation changes, the tender would lose its cars. So, it's at Papa Ben's Train Store now to get a new, correctly set up coupler. The employee saw its jerkiness on a test run, but said the only way to possibly fix that is a complete overhaul, which would cost more than replacing the engine. Is that correct, do you know? 

I also bought a pier set to do an elevated figure eight, two switches to run a half oval around the firgure eight, a few consignment cars and ...yesterday I bought a consignment Kato Santa Fe locomotive. It runs beautifully and is more his style. I'll take over the steam engine when it comes back and run it with some Pennsylvania passenger cars, Strasburg-style. 

We are getting ready to finish the second story on our house (Houston = no basements) and when we do, we'll move his set over here and, if he's interested, begin working on a basic layout the length of a wall and around the corner a little. If he's not, we'll just tack down the tracks on a board and let him at it. He spends a few hours a day running his set, and loves every moment of it. I'm just not sure if he'll care about layouts right now. We went to see an N-scale club and he pretty much totally ignored the layout...just asking a thousand questions about the different trains. 

I have made a couple of cars with one Rapido, one magnetic knuckle coupler, so that we can mix and match. And, when Papa Ben's fixes the 2-8-0, he's putting a knuckle coupler on it.

Gotta run...sorry I haven't gotten all my thoughts out.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Get a hold of NIMT on here...He might be able to fix that jerk in it...He fixed up my HO thomas the tank engine that died(literally)....


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Trains are like cars. They parts and easy to fix once you know what to do and have the right tools. I do all my repairs to my fleet of N, HO, and 0-27.


----------

